
Finnish Startups Are Raising Large Rounds by Targeting the Largest Opportunity - dirtyaura
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/09/21/how-are-finnish-startups-raising-large-rounds-by-designing-their-startups-for-the-largest-possible-opportunity
======
naww
> Supercell attacks the $ 7-10 billion mobile games market,

So does every other mobile game company. Why this one is better than others
doesn't open to me by reading this blog post.

~~~
dirtyaura
Founders are game industry veterans.

A recent proof that Supercell founders know how to execute is that they
changed their focus from Facebook games to iPad and have released two
successful and polished iPad games in a short period of time. Both Clash of
Clans and Hayday are hitting top grossing lists. And they have a third
polished title, Battle Buddies, coming out soon.

